# XMMS und Real Audio Streams

## Louisdor

Hi @ Alle !

XMMS und den Real One Player habe ich mir emerged. Mit XMMS kann ich ja eigentlich fast alles anhören.

Doch wie schaffe ich es z.B. auch http://www.bbc.co.uk/radio1/realaudio/media/r1live.ram <--- Real Audio Media Streams zu hören.

XMMS kann mit der URL von BBC1 leider nichts anfangen um sie mir abzuspielen.

Gibt es da ein Plugin für XMMS oder sowas? Eine Suche hat bisher leider nichts zu dem Thema gebracht.

Und, ein XMMS Plugin, dass ich dazu gebrauchen könnte habe ich mit z.B. "emerge search real" auch nicht gefunden.  :Sad: 

(oder ich hab falsch gesucht)

Ich höre hin und wieder gerne BBC Radio One, doch die senden im Netz nur als *.ram Stream.

Wenn es da eine Lösung gäbe könnte ich mir den Real One Player sparen. XMMS habe ich fast immer laufen.

Schönen Tag noch ....

----------

## ralph

google ist in solchen fällen dein freund:

http://www.pro-linux.de/news/2001/3162.html

http://www.golem.de/0106/14426.html

----------

## Mac Fly

```
emerge -sS real
```

ergibt unter anderem

 *Quote:*   

> *  media-plugins/rmxmms [ Masked ]
> 
>       Latest version available: 0.5.1
> 
>       Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]
> ...

 Is aber wegen Sicherheitslücken maskiert...

----------

## Louisdor

o.K., vielen Dank!  :Smile: 

----------

## Mac Fly

Hast du ihn zum laufen gebracht? Ich bracuh die Datei rmacore.so.6.0. Keine Ahnung, woher. realplayer ist installiert.

----------

## Louisdor

Nee, leider noch nicht. Ich war noch zu "faul" das mit dem "masked" zu lösen.

Mit ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"  geht es leider nicht. Und mit "emerge -v /usr/portage/media-plugins/rmxmms" leider auch nicht. Zu mehr hatte ich heute noch keine Zeit gehabt.

----------

## Mac Fly

```
emerge -v /usr/portage/media-plugins/rmxmms/rmxmms-0.5.1.ebuild
```

----------

## Louisdor

 *Mac Fly wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> emerge -v /usr/portage/media-plugins/rmxmms/rmxmms-0.5.1.ebuild
> ```
> ...

 Merci für den Syntax Tipp! Hm, sorry, doch das geht leider auch nicht. Diese "Varianten habe ich schon probiert. 

```
root@gentoo alex # emerge -pv /usr/portage/media-plugins/rmxmms/rmxmms-0.5.1.ebuild

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies \

!!! all ebuilds that could satisfy "media-video/realplayer" have been masked.

!!! possible candidates are:

- media-video/realplayer-8-r5 (masked by: package.mask)

- media-video/realplayer-8-r7 (masked by: package.mask)

- media-video/realplayer-8-r6 (masked by: package.mask)

!!!    (dependency required by "media-plugins/rmxmms-0.5.1" [ebuild])

!!! Error calculating dependencies. Please correct.

root@gentoo alex #
```

```
root@gentoo alex # ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge -pv /usr/portage/media-plugins/rmxmms/rmxmms-0.5.1.ebuild

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies \

!!! all ebuilds that could satisfy "media-video/realplayer" have been masked.

!!! possible candidates are:

- media-video/realplayer-8-r5 (masked by: package.mask)

- media-video/realplayer-8-r7 (masked by: package.mask)

- media-video/realplayer-8-r6 (masked by: package.mask)

!!!    (dependency required by "media-plugins/rmxmms-0.5.1" [ebuild])

!!! Error calculating dependencies. Please correct.

root@gentoo alex #
```

Soll mir das sagen, dass ich den Real One Player erst wieder unmergen soll?

----------

## schmutzfinger

also realone und realplayer sind beide hart maskiert und können mit keywords nicht unmasked werden. einfach folgende zeile in die datei /etc/portage/package.unmask

```
media-video/realplayer
```

müsste mit realone analog gehen nur geht das browserplugin von realone nicht mit mozilla und firefox.

kann sein das sich das geändert hat aber vor nem monat oder so wars noch so. realplayer spielt bei mir den stream ohne probleme. wenns gar nicht geht kannst es auch mal mit mplayer probieren.

----------

## Louisdor

@schmutzfinger

ja, also, den Real One Player habe ich ohne größere Schwierigkeiten instalöliert bekommen (emerged). Ich musste nichts irgendwo eintragen. Den Stream kann ich damit auch wunderbar hören. ... Ich werde das aber mal mit dem 

```
/etc/portage/package.unmask

Code:

media-video/realplayer

```

probieren.

----------

## Benson

Hab heute das rmxmms plugin kompiliert, läuft jetzt auch nach einigen Schwierigkeiten. Das Plugin will mit einer alten gcc 2.x kompiliert werden, dann in xmms darf beim Plugin nicht xmms output aktiviert sein, sonst friert xmms ein, sobald man die Wiedergabe startet.

Benötigt wird eigentlich nur die Datei libreal.so. Wer die will kann mir eine PM schicken. Oder jemand hat Webspace und postet hier einen Link?!

ciao

----------

